# Anyone want to share their netflix account with me?



## Bryon15 (Jun 27, 2013)

I want netflix really bad. And every free method I've tried doesn't work or requires a survey that doesn't unlock even after completion. Would anybody be willing to trust me to share their account with? If so PM me. I'm desperate.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 27, 2013)

You can't afford $6 per month? I'm pretty sure that this thread violates the no begging rule.

On a side note, I'd seriously advise anyone against this.  Netflix has a limit of 2 devices for simultaneous streaming, so anybody sharing with you would be running the risk of inconvenience depending on how many are currently sharing in their own home.  Just pay the $6.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 27, 2013)

FYI you can only have 2 users on one account at one time


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 27, 2013)

I would be lying if I said that I didn't want your lame plea to completely and utterly fail whence my psychotic laughter would arise as I applaud you for your apparent need of an internet service from an anonymous person that could be anywhere in the world because you fail to somehow procure $6 per month when I'm sure your situation doesn't involve being a hikikomori like myself who lives off of roughly $50 per month for all food expenses and could probably STILL HAVE ENOUGH FOR NETFLIX ._. 

As a sidenote though, I happily am living without netflix because I don't need it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 27, 2013)

jurassicplayer said:


> I would be lying if I said that I didn't want your lame plea to completely and utterly fail whence my psychotic laughter would arise as I applaud you for your apparent need of an internet service from an anonymous person that could be anywhere in the world because you fail to somehow procure $6 per month when I'm sure your situation doesn't involve being a hikikomori like myself who lives off of roughly $50 per month for all food expenses and could probably STILL HAVE ENOUGH FOR NETFLIX ._.
> 
> As a sidenote though, I happily am living without netflix because I don't need it.


 

That was a mouthful to read at first!  I didn't even know you were still around!!!  And why do I feel like if a person gives their netflix account he's just gonna change the login info?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 27, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> I want netflix really bad. And every free method I've tried doesn't work or requires a survey that doesn't unlock even after completion. Would anybody be willing to trust me to share their account with? If so PM me. I'm desperate.


If you're that against the monthly fee, why not just pirate? Or find change on the street every day and you'll easily find enough money per month.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 27, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> I want netflix really bad. And every free method I've tried doesn't work or requires a survey that doesn't unlock even after completion. Would anybody be willing to trust me to share their account with? If so PM me. I'm desperate.


 

Try singing for quarters on a street for a full day, and I'm sure you can make enough for several months.


----------



## Jetowa (Jun 27, 2013)

I've shared my Netflix account with friends before, and I just wanna warn yah that when people get something for free they tend to give it out for the same value they paid for it. Plus it was really weird having to explain to my mom why Zombie Strippers and the like where all on the recently watched list!


----------



## Bryon15 (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish I had friends.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 27, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> I wish I had friends.


You don't automatically make friends... go out and get some you bum!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 27, 2013)

A side note: why do people keep saying $6 a month? Netflix is $8 a month for the instant streaming service. If you're getting it for a $2 less a month, I know a couple people who would appreciate your black magic. On a related note, someone would have to be positively stupid to share their Netflix account with a complete stranger. Hell, even if you share it with a good friend, you run the risk of getting screwed by them making the mistake of handing it out as if it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bryon15 (Jun 27, 2013)

But. I'm trustworthy. I wouldn't do anything bad to their account.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 27, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> I want netflix really bad. And every free method I've tried doesn't work or requires a survey that doesn't unlock even after completion. Would anybody be willing to trust me to share their account with? If so PM me. I'm desperate.


You know there are "other" methods to get movies.... Methods where you dont have to wait 30 days and you can get almost any movie (much more then netflix).

Also its free.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 27, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> But. I'm trustworthy. I wouldn't do anything bad to their account.


That's EXACTLY what an untrustworthy person would say. Anyway...



> Begging in the forums for anything is not allowed. This includes, but is not limited to: asking users to visit a website for the member to gain points/etc, begging to become a staff member, torrent invite, translation, and dump requests, and especially pyramid schemes; where you are asking members to help you out by registering places, visiting certain websites, etc.


----------

